# OMG Cookie Hell on Canon Rumors



## iMagic (Jun 12, 2014)

So I decided to disable cookies in my browser and prompt me to when third parties want to install cookies. Just so I can see how various websites want to infiltrate my computer. Wow, CanonRumors is one of the worst. Try it sometimes. Cookies Cookies everywhere.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 12, 2014)

Mmmmm...cookies. I'm hungry! Were there any chocolate macadamia nut cookies on your list?

;D


----------



## Valvebounce (Jun 12, 2014)

Hi imagic. 
Wouldn't you expect a lot of cookies from a forum, it remembers where you are on any subject threads you are reading! 

LOL Neuro. 

Cheers Graham.



iMagic said:


> So I decided to disable cookies in my browser and prompt me to when third parties want to install cookies. Just so I can see how various websites want to infiltrate my computer. Wow, CanonRumors is one of the worst. Try it sometimes. Cookies Cookies everywhere.


----------



## iMagic (Jun 12, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> Mmmmm...cookies. I'm hungry! Were there any chocolate macadamia nut cookies on your list?
> 
> ;D



NO! I wish!

From a typical browse:

No less than 12 Google cookies
4 adfarm.mediaplex cookies
2 dreammediasite cookies
2 dcs.adger cookies
1 adgrx cookie
1 dotomi cookie

I realize that these are for ad generation and revenue for CanonRumors. But I think this is quite invasive. I would be willing to pay an annual fee to CanonRumors to avoid this stuff. I think this only pollutes the internet and the internet experience. 

What does everyone else think?


----------



## xps (Jun 12, 2014)

Using Firefox with Adblock Plus Add on...
NO banners, just a few cookies.
Switching off the PC -> Run CCleaner -> NO cookies anymore...

Someone watching soccer?


----------



## iMagic (Jun 12, 2014)

Naïve... Not really. That's why I wanted to see what third party cookies were up to.

BTW, Fredmiranda only had 2 cookies and POTN and zero cookies that I encountered.

BTW, the default Chrome and Firefox even if you invoke private browsing still have cookies enabled by default. Try to find Chromes setting to disable cookies. Its buried.

Maybe this is just a rant. But I think this is getting out of hand. It would be much more transparent if there was positive opt in not negative opt out. BY DEFAULT.

Oh and BTW, add 2 more cookies here for serving-sys and another cookie for bs.serving-sys. That's 27 cookies by my count.....


----------



## Random Orbits (Jun 12, 2014)

iMagic said:


> Naïve... Not really. That's why I wanted to see what third party cookies were up to.
> 
> BTW, Fredmiranda only had 2 cookies and POTN and zero cookies that I encountered.
> 
> ...



Now try Facebook and see the number of cookies rise, rise, rise...


----------



## iMagic (Jun 12, 2014)

I apologize to CanonRumors . In fact it turns out you are reasonable. I have tracked some other sites and the last one I visited has 91 cookies. I give up. The internet is polluted beyond hope.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 12, 2014)

iMagic said:


> 91 cookies.



Thanks. I'm full now.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jun 12, 2014)

I use Do Not Track Me as a Firefox Add On.


----------



## distant.star (Jun 12, 2014)

.
So?

So, just so you feel me, dude...

Anyone who begins a post or written or oral communication with the word "so" has no credibility with me. It suggests a rote thinker, someone with minimal thinking skills and a person who desperately wants to be liked.

So, you complain about cookies on the WWW as if you'd just unlocked a great secret. These, and other such feedback devices have been around since Tim Berners Lee began messing with IP addresses. That was a long, long time ago.

So, the cookies offend you but not a peep about the CIA, NSA, FISA Court, etc.?

So, you may think about baking a batch of real cookies -- and perhaps, since this is all about photography, taking a few pictures of them.


----------



## unfocused (Jun 12, 2014)

It doesn't really bother me. The products advertised on Canon rumors tend to be ones I'm interested in, so having Canon, Lens Rentals, Adobe, Adorama, etc. ads show up when I'm browsing this and other sites really doesn't bother me. 

It is a little amusing though, when I've ordered some piece of jewelry for my wife and then for the next three months their ads show up on Canon rumors. 

I guess because I've spent most of my life in one or another form of marketing/communications I find the sophistication of this type of targeted marketing intriguing instead of invasive. If I'm going to be bombarded for ads, I'd rather they be ads for products that I'm actually interested in. 

It's actually one of the things I like about the internet as opposed to other forms of advertising. Some idiot screaming at me on television to come buy their used cars – now that's annoying.

I do, of course, hate those spam ads that some sites use, which basically block your view of the content. Any site that accepts those -- well, they never get another visit from me.


----------



## brad-man (Jun 12, 2014)

Seen any cookies from Colorado or California?


----------



## keithcooper (Jun 12, 2014)

I've taken it as part of the (minimal) cost I pay for sites.

Every so often I get someone suggest that I remove adverts from the Northlight site (the serious articles/reviews, not the rumours ;-) and have a subscription for content. I've never evaluated the economics, but it massively flies against my academic background and inclinations to keep such info 'free'.

BTW one of the reasons I've never had any forums on that site (apart from the onerous admin duties) is that I'd only want contributors happy to use their real identity - old fashioned attitude I'm sure, but one I believe in strongly ;-)


----------



## 9VIII (Jun 13, 2014)

Adblock+Noscript+private browsing. Cookies are used for a single session only. Sometimes it's nice since many sites don't function if you disable cookies entirely.


----------



## Logan (Jun 13, 2014)

who cares?


----------

